# New Bag - Lowepro 200AW Slingshot



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought this from ebay on Tuesday night and it arrived this morning, very fast delivery :thumb: - Link here It is an un-badged Lowepro 200AW, I can see where they have un-stitched the logo!

I already have a small Lowepro bag and the quality is exactly the same so it's not a cheap rip off. To buy one with the logo you're looking at about £65 from Amazon but I paid £21.50 on ebay, that's some saving!  Not many left so be quick.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

This is where the logo would've been, you can just see where it's been taken off.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks Pezza. I have the lowepro 100 but it is too small for me now! Just ordered one these.


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Just boought one myself. I was looking at these and other Lowepros for the wife to buy me for my birthday. Thanks for the post buddy. Much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

If I hadn't just bought the Lowepro DW3000 Stealth Reporter bag I would have had one of these!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Ooh, you little diamond.

Thanks a lot i was lookinf for somethin this size.

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

No problem guys, I didn't REALLY need it but for the price I couldn't say no! I'm surprised the seller hasn't realised how much they're worth TBH and bumped the price, not complaining though :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I bought this from ebay on Tuesday night and it arrived this morning, very fast delivery :thumb: - Link here It is an un-badged Lowepro 200AW, I can see where they have un-stitched the logo!
> 
> I already have a small Lowepro bag and the quality is exactly the same so it's not a cheap rip off. To buy one with the logo you're looking at about £65 from Amazon but I paid £21.50 on ebay, that's some saving!  Not many left so be quick.
> 
> ...


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Nice one Pezz, just ordered bud.....even though ive just spent £50 on a Lowepro AW Nova 180 and that replaced an Altus 120. :lol:
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Nice one Pezz, just ordered bud.....even though ive just spent £50 on a Lowepro AW Nova 180 and that replaced an Altus 120. :lol:
> Phil


Looks like DW members are gonna snap the rest up! :thumb:

How much was the Nova 180, Amazon do it for just under £38 delivered - Link

I already have the Rezo 160 but wanted a backpack for when I only need to carry the camera and nothing else as it's not an obvious camera bag.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Looks like DW members are gonna snap the rest up! :thumb:
> 
> How much was the Nova 180, Amazon do it for just under £38 delivered - Link
> 
> I already have the Rezo 160 but wanted a backpack for when I only need to carry the camera and nothing else as it's not an obvious camera bag.


Dude, dont say that, i paid £50 in the Jessops 'sale' It was bday money so i'll let it pass!:wall: You live and learn but i did walk in the shop and get it there and then.....was that worth £12, debatable.......
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

GIZTO29 said:


> Dude, dont say that, i paid £50 in the Jessops 'sale' It was bday money so i'll let it pass!:wall: You live and learn but i did walk in the shop and get it there and then.....was that worth £12, debatable.......
> Phil


Sorry mate! Not really your money though so you could look at it that way


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Sorry mate! Not really your money though so you could look at it that way


i am haha, like i say i'd pay a bit mor to walk away there and then with sumic.:thumb:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice find OP, just ordered one. I have needed to get a bigger bag for a while but didn't want to part with a lot of cash for one lol


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Nice find OP, just ordered one. I have needed to get a bigger bag for a while but didn't want to part with a lot of cash for one lol


Cool :thumb: Only 8 left now so be quick if anyone wants one.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I bought one of these on eBay about 3 months ago! exactly the same so if anyone misses out I expect they will get another batch!

Good bag!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Mine arrived today and its mint! Whats the crack, are the seconds that have a stitch missing or sumic? I can see where the badge was but apart from that no issues and the quality is great.
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awol said:


> I bought one of these on eBay about 3 months ago! exactly the same so if anyone misses out I expect they will get another batch!
> 
> Good bag!


Said in the listing that this will probably be the last batch so it reads like there will be no more.



GIZTO29 said:


> Mine arrived today and its mint! Whats the crack, are the seconds that have a stitch missing or sumic? I can see where the badge was but apart from that no issues and the quality is great.
> Phil


Fell off a lorry maybe! Who knows but for the price I don't really care :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> Said in the listing that this will probably be the last batch so it reads like there will be no more.
> 
> Fell off a lorry maybe! Who knows but for the price I don't really care :thumb:


Ah, so thats how the badge fell off!:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mine arrived today and it's bloody awesome.

Top man Pezza :thumb:


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

Got mine today. Definately worth the wait and its a fantastic piece of kit. Over the moon.


----------

